# Upgrading from Beer!



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Guys-

Let me preface this topic by saying I'm really just a beer drinker so if I ask stupid questions on liquor dont hold it against me! I do enjoy Vodka and LOVE some Grand Marnier with a nice smoke...everything else im clueless. :tpd:

Not sure how to categorize the different liquors but I heard Whiskeys/Scotch/Bourbon are in the same group while Brandy/Cognac are in another? If thats wrong, please correct me. 

So, Im wondering how you would rank those in terms of how easy they go down? I want to try them all, but want to start out gradually and work my way up! I believe scotch is the strongest on that list? 

If you guys also have recommendations on a few bottles I should pick up and try from these groups please let me know. Looking for not only a good drink to pair with my smokes but to also upgrade from Beer alone! 

Thank you
cheers


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

We have a saying over here... "never mix the grape and the grain"

i.e. If you're drinking beer move onto the whiskey afterwards, if you're drinking wine move onto the brandy.

Also "Strong" is a bit of an ambiguous term as most spirits are about 40% alcohol by volume!
Personally I like Jameson with a couple of ice cubes when I'm having a cigar. I've tried loads of expensive whiskeys and I keep coming back to the "basic" one. Sometimes a nice Scotch is just what I'm looking for but a few I've tried recently have had a very deep peaty taste, which is lovely on its own, but overpowers the cigar IMHO.

Give Jameson a try. It's cheap and its "Irish" 

Paul


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I wouldn't call hard liquor an upgrade from beer .. just something different. If you want to try different things, you can buy the small bottles. A good 750ml bottle of scotch or cognac is going to be $40 and up. 

Cognac is brandy produced in a certain area of France and is the base spirit in Gran Marnier. Hennesey VSOP is my favorite of the cheaper cognacs. Remy Martin, Courvoissier, and Martell are also large manufacturers. In terms of age and quality, VS<VSOP<XO for all of these although many have several other age/quality levels. 

The grain spirits such as Scotch, Irish, rye and bourbon have their own flavors and lovers. 

I would put them in order (easiest going down to hardest) Irish-Bourbon-Cognac-Scotch-Rye .. but thats just me, I rarely drink hard liquor and never with a cigar (prefer water or something with a bit of sweetness).


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Don't forget rum! 

It's difficult to say which goes down easiest, because a good bottle of scotch can be a lot easier to drink than a cheap bottle of bourbon.

Personally, I think rum can be the easiest liquor to drink straight. Look for Zacapa 23, Zaya, Diplomatico, Pyrat, or Centenario. Those all tend to be somewhat sweet, which makes them easier to drink, at least for me.

For whiskey, look for Red Breast Irish Whiskey. I was shocked at how smooth this is, need to find myself another bottle.

I haven't had much bourbon, but I'm a fan of Evan Williams Single Barrel, but it's a bit rougher around the edges than the bottles listed above.

Generally speaking the greater the age, the smoother the drink. Rum is a great choice because you can find bottles with blends upwards of 20 yrs for relatively little cash, while well-aged whiskey can get pretty expensive.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Don't forget rum!
> 
> It's difficult to say which goes down easiest, because a good bottle of scotch can be a lot easier to drink than a cheap bottle of bourbon...
> 
> ...Look for Zacapa 23, Zaya, Diplomatico, Pyrat, or Centenario. Those all tend to be somewhat sweet, which makes them easier to drink, at least for me.


:tpd: 
I love rum and it pairs well with most of the cigars I smoke. The Zacapa 23 (~$40/750ml) is my favorite, the Pyrat (~$23.00/750ml) is good as well. I can't speak for the others.

Are you going to drink straight or mix you liquour? That will definitely change some of the answers!


----------



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated! 

There were a couple of times I remember that I was in situations where no one was drinking beer and when it was time to order a drink I was kinda stuck for a minute. One time a few of us after work went out to a nicer restaurant and we hit the bar before our table was ready. Well, you saw everyone at the bar plus my entire party ordering these drinks I never heard of. One person was ordering Mcallan, I believe thats a pretty good whisky right? Another time I went to a cigar room and the same thing happened. You see all these people with their snifters and rock glasses full of drinks I never tried before.

I remember thinking in both cases I wish I had a drink that I knew and liked that I can go to here. So, I figured Id ask you fine gentleman for some recommendations on things to try! Hopefully I can find another drink from it. If I also find something that may pair well with a smoke that would be great too!

cheers


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea it's nice to have a backup when no ones drinking beer!

Macallan is a single malt scotch. Not crazy about it myself, and its usually pretentiously expensive in bars/clubs.

Speaking of pretentious, I just bought a bottle of Delord 25 YO Armagnac - DELICIOUS stuff... but I bet you wouldn't find that in most bars 

Paul


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

llatsni said:


> We have a saying over here... "never mix the grape and the grain"
> 
> i.e. If you're drinking beer move onto the whiskey afterwards, if you're drinking wine move onto the brandy.
> 
> ...


Never mix the grape and the grain, eh? When I was in college, the saying was always: "Liquor before beer, you're in the clear [or 'never fear']. Beer before liquor, never been sicker."



My recommendation for a great bourbon is, and has always been, Woodford Reserve. It's very reasonably priced, and is oh-so-smooth. It goes great with anything, especially a full glass. :tu


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Richter35 said:


> Hey Guys-
> 
> Let me preface this topic by saying I'm really just a beer drinker so if I ask stupid questions on liquor dont hold it against me! I do enjoy Vodka and LOVE some Grand Marnier with a nice smoke...everything else im clueless. :tpd:
> 
> ...


I tend to enjoy bourbon on the rocks more than scotch/brandy/cognac. Grab around a 30 dollar bottle from the top shelf in the liquor store and it should be good.....
Woodford Reserve
Makers Mark
Knob Creek

But with all the delicious microbrews around I could never call it upgrading, just different


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

I personally go with Rum, or B&B (Benedictine & Brandy). I have recently fallen in love with kilo kai and this may fit your taste profile too if you like Grand Marnier. Also, if you want to go the Scotch route, but don't want something very smokey/peaty, I think Mclleland is an entry level that is subdued, but still fairly nice.

Another thing to think about, is that there are some beers that work very well with a cigar; go with a highly hopped IPA like Dogfishhead 120, 90, 60 minute in a flute and you will find an interesting flavor compliment (my money going with the sweeter 120 minute) for your Spicy Nic blends, or fill that snifter with a hearty barlywine, such as Old Guardian by Stone to counterbalance. I personally like a good Maduro with a Chocolate Stout like, Young's Double Chocolate Stout_. _*Just food for thought!*

Beer doesn't have to be low rent, it can be as complex as any wine pairing.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Ego Archive said:


> Beer doesn't have to be low rent, it can be as complex as any wine pairing.


Wholeheartedly agree!
Some wonderful beers widely available now.
I'm in love with Chimay Blue at the moment


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> I tend to enjoy bourbon on the rocks more than scotch/brandy/cognac. Grab around a 30 dollar bottle from the top shelf in the liquor store and it should be good.....
> Woodford Reserve
> Makers Mark
> Knob Creek
> ...


I agree I love Bourbon on the rocks with a cigar, or without a cigar LOL. All the ones metioned are great. Woodford Reserve used to be my fav of those 3 untill I bought a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 year single barrle. It only goes for about $30 a bottle and it is some great stuff!


----------



## Patron (Dec 4, 2008)

Why does everyone overlook TEQUILA 

A good anejo tequila is a very good sipping drink with a nice cigar:chk:ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are open to something new and want to enjoy cigars with it; I recommend getting in sherry. Sherry is a great pairing with cigars; especially amontillado or oloroso and it's epecially underpriced/valued right now. You'd spend at least double for the same quality in any other wine and the acid is a perfect match for cigar. Stay away from fino or P/X. P/X is a dessert wine, and not so great with cigars as just a little P/X is enough. Fino is quite refined and more of an apertif.

Which ever direction you decide to go, make sure to buy the proper glassware before you buy the bottles. Much enjoyment is gained from the proper glass.

Something worth trying for distilled spirits is Kirsch. It's a brandy made from cherries is pleasent to drink with cigars. Plenty of people here are experts on Scoth and Bourbon...


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> I agree I love Bourbon on the rocks with a cigar, or without a cigar LOL. All the ones metioned are great. Woodford Reserve used to be my fav of those 3 untill I bought a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 year single barrle. It only goes for about $30 a bottle and it is some great stuff!


I've been meaning to pick that up, def want to try it.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Patron said:


> Why does everyone overlook TEQUILA
> 
> A good anejo tequila is a very good sipping drink with a nice cigar:chk:ss


I can pour some 108 proof whiskey down with no problem but tequila makes me feel like u
maybe I'll try it again some time.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> I can pour some 108 proof whiskey down with no problem but tequila makes me feel like u
> maybe I'll try it again some time.


:tpd: Me and tequila don't get along very well.


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

There is no such thing as upgrading from beer!!! But i will enjoy some wine from time to time and some crown and cranberry or 7 & 7.


----------

